# 66 tempest 4 door sheet metal sources



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok so I've tried searching and wasn't able to come with much. Most of the interchange info I found only pertained to 2 door models across other A-body platforms. Both of my quarter panels are pretty shot. I only got the car for 800$ so I can't really complain, but the previous owner was a bondo sculpture artist and I have places where the bondo is about half an inch thick. The wheel wells were all dented up around the lip too and covered with a generous layer of crap. Anyways I was wondering what exterior sheet metal is the same for the 2 Doors and the 4 doors. I know the deck lid, rear window channel (that's bondo and duct tape) and sail panels are different. I've heard 2 different opinions about the filler panel between the rear window and deck lid. So does anybody know if I can use the 2 door quarter panel sheet metal or do I have to try and scavenge a donor from a 4 door? What else, besides the front end stuff is the same?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

4 door rear 1/4 panel going back has the same shape from a little in front of the center of the rear wheel opening. I've cut oversize panels out of '65-67 Tempest 4 doors, & they were cut down further & used for rear 1/4 patch panels on 2 doors. In front of the wheel house on a 4 door, there is not much sheet metal before one gets to the door. I'd look @ what patch panels Ames sells, typically, one will see the rear lowers & a patch panel that resembles a "wheel arch" patch panel. Both of this style patch panel are hand formed. The only ones I've installed we're for a '69, & that was before the full repro 1/4's became available. On the decklid, it is the same for Tempest 2 door or 4 door. Need a rust free '66 decklid, believe i have one in the racks. On the rear window filler panel AKA "catwalk" they are indeed different on a '66 -67 Pontiac Tempest 2 door than Tempest 4 door. Most '66-67 catwalks rust out in the window channel, & many can be repaired in the channel with hand formed sheet metal.


----------



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey thanks for the info! That definitely helps out a lot. Yeah I have to cut out and replace a lot of the metal on the rear channel where it connects to the catwalk. But my metal fabrication skills end about there. I have a plasma cutter and a mig so now that I have the engine running I'll start tackling the windows.


----------

